# Random cory death... thoughts?



## Kezzab (16 Nov 2017)

Just found dead Cory in tank. Had the fish nearly 3 years.

No prior signs. Other corys fine. 

Odd though it happens on first day i start to dose LC. But only 4ml in 200ltrs, recommended dose.

Pic below, some apparent bleeding around gills possibly.

Any thoughts on cause? Age, illness, negative reaction to LC?


----------



## GHNelson (16 Nov 2017)

Tail (Caudal)  fin and Anal fin look a tad ragged.....could be a bacteria disease!


----------



## Kezzab (16 Nov 2017)

i think that's post mortem nibbling... Can't be certain though. Ta


----------



## mort (16 Nov 2017)

Its barbels look very eroded as well which could be a bacterial problem. These can live a couple of decades with luck so its unlikely to be age related.

LC shouldn't be a problem but maybe hold off for a few days just to see how the others fare.


----------



## BubblingUnder (17 Nov 2017)

It a shame Cory's seem to be quite resilient after a few years in the same tank. So a coincidence I would hope especially as their were no previous signs & Cory was relatively young at 3 years old. I don't know your tank setup but I would consider.

Overstocking as your stock may have grown in size over the years. Cory red-blotch disease. Slow decline due to lack of regular maintenance are they getting enough food or is it being eaten by others before they can get it. Water temperature & nitrate levels is your heater ok. Just a one off & unpredictable.

I've occasionally had a random Cory die but their behaviour would normally give clues prior to a death, very puzzling would suggest you give your tank a deep clean/vacuum and check the source of your water changes. Good luck with the rest of the fish.


----------



## techfool (17 Nov 2017)

It's not liquid carbon, I dose it in my tank and the pandas and trilineatus are fine. I agree that your guy had an infection.  When i first had panda cories they kept losing their barbels and dying. I stuck with it (I lost count of how many I put in there ) but for a few years now they have been fine and even breeding. Not many of the babies make it though, just one so far.


----------



## Kezzab (18 Nov 2017)

Thanks for all your feedback. I'm going to put it down as random this time. All other fish look spot on.


----------

